# Dried up thermal paste or no thermal paste?



## boogerlad (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm in a bit of a dilemma. I only have a used Intel stock cooler with several day old thermal paste that looks to be dried up. I need to show my client that his computer works. Would I be better off with no thermal paste (cleaned with alcohol) or using that old thermal paste?


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2013)

Unfortunately neither will work and the system may crash while showing it off to your client. Get some new paste.


----------



## Tardan (Jan 11, 2013)

I would say neither, but some thermal paste is better than nothing. You risk damaging his computer if you do either option. If your goal is to show his computer works I would make sure you actually achieve that goal.  Play it safe!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2013)

If it is only a couple of days, I would see no issues in reusing the older TIM. My issue is the thought of it actually drying out that fast in the first place.


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2013)

Depends how dried out it is. If it is just a hard/powdery substance, no good. If it has some pliability left in it, it should work.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 11, 2013)

It's overpriced as hell, but if you're in a pinch you could always grab some AS5 or Ceramique from RadioShack.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2013)

erocker said:


> Depends how dried out it is. If it is just a hard/powdery substance, no good. If it has some pliability left in it, it should work.



Oh I agree, I just can't see that happening, I mean I have kept stock coolers in the box for a year and the TIM was still usable. Just seems strange.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 11, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Oh I agree, I just can't see that happening, I mean I have kept stock coolers in the box for a year and the TIM was still usable. Just seems strange.



+1. Stock paste will always seem dried-out if compared to, say, MX4 or similar. I've re-used paste on stock heatsinks more than once, a few days, OK, but not optimal, but after a couple of weeks, it becomes even more questionable...but I've still done it.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 11, 2013)

use old paste dab your finger on it with a drop of mineral oil to moisten it till you get some fresh paste.


----------



## erixx (Jan 11, 2013)

ok ok, wait a sec. Can't you humidify the old paste somehow to make it good enough to use it?

Or just use toothpaste or mustard. As seen on youtube!! 

If nothing works, disable CPU speed management (thus set it to a fixed high speed) or downclock the CPU...


----------



## radrok (Jan 11, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> +1. Stock paste will always seem dried-out if compared to, say, MX4 or similar. I've re-used paste on stock heatsinks more than once, a few days, OK, but not optimal, but after a couple of weeks, it becomes even more questionable...but I've still done it.



This, not the best thing to do but works like a charm even with several reuse


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 11, 2013)

The point of thermal paste is to create a complete contact, given that both metal surfaces are not perfectly flat.  To that end you've got two options:

1) You need a 20-30 minute demonstration, and will put good paste on later.
Try a small amount of oil.  Heavier silicon based oils will make the paste somewhat motile for a short time (just use the oil extremely sparingly!!!).  This isn't going to work long term, but it will allow you to hobble through a demonstration.

2) You're just trying to get this thing done, and out your door.
Neither option.  Spend the money at Radioshack, or a local equivalent.  Dried paste doesn't form a bond, and no paste forms such a poor bond that overheating is in your near future.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Since you pulled the heatsink off you have to replace that thermal paste. Clean the CPu and heatsink off using Rubbing Alcohol and get a Tube of AS5 or even Antecs stuff and apply it per directions. When in doubt change it.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 11, 2013)

you aren't gonna kill anything by running it with old paste modern pastes are fairly resilient unlike the older plastic goop they used to slander on  pre pentium 4 chips just make sure you change it before it goes out the door


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> you aren't gonna kill anything by running it with old paste modern pastes are fairly resilient unlike the older plastic goop they used to slander on  pre pentium 4 chips just make sure you change it before it goes out the door



erm P4s used that same crap


----------



## Pehla (Jan 12, 2013)

natr0n said:


> use old paste dab your finger on it with a drop of mineral oil to moisten it till you get some fresh paste


i have done this once...paste was powder dry so i just give it a drop of oil and mixed it nicely and it actualy work'd!well i dont know how it is holding now after few months..,i never heard from that guy i fix his pc!


----------

